# For The Filthy Rich, Accessories



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2017)

If you have disposable funds that keep growing on trees, these may be for you.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292296270938
Starting at $840.







http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292294090605

Starting at $625


----------



## Mikes bikes (Oct 19, 2017)

Wonder if you was to buy both  idems would they give Free Shipping !!! I will alway be Wondering about that!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Rich....and stupid! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thats Shelby Bill, the guy who buys and flips a lot of old Schwinns on ebay and CL. Probably typos I'm guessing.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have both of those racks and suddenly I would let them go for half of that. Free shipping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2017)

is it April fool?


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 20, 2017)

bricycle said:


> is it April fool?



No,  he's a fool all year long. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2017)

*Oh yes! It's Mr. Bill!*​


----------



## phantom (Oct 20, 2017)

I have bought a few middleweights from him and picked them up when I was in Detroit for the Woodward Ave. Dream Cruise. No question though, you do have to work him. He is known on another site as "high dollar Bill"


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2017)

I came across this and then took a look at his other items. It Seems one of our members here sold this Corvette to him and now it's worth at least double.  
Why did you do that Stickley?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292298742814


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I came across this and then took a look at his other items. It Seems one of our members here sold this Corvette to him and now it's worth at least double.
> Why did you do that Stickley?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SC...742814?hash=item440e5cdc1e:g:yLIAAOSwv8FZ46JE
> 
> ...




Here's the CL link for the corvette. I say everybody should call and make a seriously lowball offer, since that's what he does all the time. 
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/schwinn-corvette-5-speed-1962/6351104896.html


----------



## phantom (Oct 21, 2017)

Capitalism at it's best. This guy flips a ton of bikes and I have never heard anyone say he held a gun on them.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 21, 2017)

Starting bid at $840 WTF?


----------

